# CONCEALED CARRY FOR UBER DRIVERS - IT WORKS.



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber can't even confirm that the driver who almost got car jacked and opened fire was a driver or not..

Classic uber.

That should tell you how oblivious they are to everything. The carjackers werent even "customers" of uber so it's a moot point. The crime wasn't on uber's time so they don't have to know anything.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uber can't even confirm that the driver who almost got car jacked and opened fire was a driver or not..
> 
> Classic uber.
> 
> That should tell you how oblivious they are to everything. The carjackers werent even "customers" of uber so it's a moot point. The crime wasn't on uber's time so they don't have to know anything.


I'll bet they know that all of those drivers
have been deactivated never to return
pending investigation


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'll bet they know that all of those drivers
> have been deactivated never to return
> pending investigation


At least those drivers were not " DEACTIVATED FROM LIVING" BY CRIMINALS !


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 627747


The bad part is if these guys were in a gang, the driver will have an entire posse to deal with. And, if this was a Hollywood movie, the driver would have shot to kill, ensuring that there would be no witnesses and possible retaliation from the survivor. Two shots into the chest usually ensures death.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The bad part is if these guys were in a gang, the driver will have an entire posse to deal with. And, if this was a Hollywood movie, the driver would have shot to kill, ensuring that there would be no witnesses and possible retaliation from the survivor. Two shots into the chest usually ensures death.


In hollywood 2 to the chest is death. In the real world?

Not so much.

What is true is the trope of a guy who keeps getting shot over and over and keeps swinging until finally succumbing to his wounds. Sometimes it works like that in RL.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I live in phila. crazy part this area is not as bad as they make it sound..with , as i call these covid times. thier are crazy stupid criminals. now how much was he carrying??$29...
i did food delivery in a good safe area many years at night as a second job..like 20 years. its crazy , all always ask , how much cash do you have $$$$$ on you.
IDGAF, about that, i want life...never robbed , and carrying..
.I laugh when the store used to ask , bob you owe $400. can you give us now..thats alot of cash...NEVER WORRY ABOUT THE CASH. worry your life...3 dumb shits - 2 dead- over what $29.
also steve . if you have the correct gun..hard to carry. he will not keep swinging.
...but imho. hard to carry a 9mm or 40 cal. for this job..
.now the driver is alive and will lose job....this is where go fund me helps..get the guy 10k for holidays...by simple coffee cash from us. per 100,000 members...
never will happen 
. but it should. because this forum and uber drives all drivers apart..JUST THINK HOW GOOD UBER WOULD BE IF WE ALL LIKED THEM..
CAN WE SAY $2 A MILE-20% COMM FEE'S


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 627747



While good news overall, It’s a shame the driver didn’t put in enough time at the range. He was only one for three and wasted a lot of ammo unnecessarily in the process.

The sad thing is Mayfair would widely be considered to be one of the safe parts of the City.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

anteetr said:


> While good news overall, It’s a shame the driver didn’t put in enough time at the range. He was only one for three and wasted a lot of ammo unnecessarily in the process.
> 
> The sad thing is Mayfair would widely be considered to be one of the safe parts of the City.


Not ANYMORE.

WELCOME TO BRANDON'S AMERICA !

Crime " Equity" for Everyone !


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> WELCOME TO BRANDON'S AMERICA !


Oh it’s not even that bad yet. The economy is still relatively good. Wait til that changes while the shelves at the food store really get bare.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

soon people with xtra money on big land may built panic rooms, and bunkers loaded with food. gen- tons of food, and 1000 gal in ground gas tank... just cause they can easy..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> I live in phila. crazy part this area is not as bad as they make it sound..with , as i call these covid times. thier are crazy stupid criminals. now how much was he carrying??$29...
> i did food delivery in a good safe area many years at night as a second job..like 20 years. its crazy , all always ask , how much cash do you have $$$$$ on you.
> IDGAF, about that, i want life...never robbed , and carrying..
> .I laugh when the store used to ask , bob you owe $400. can you give us now..thats alot of cash...NEVER WORRY ABOUT THE CASH. worry your life...3 dumb shits - 2 dead- over what $29.
> ...


Do you know how many bad guys I put down in my time in the sandbox?

Since it's on topic I figure I can discuss it on this thread.

Basically when someone gets shot there's very few places that will cause "instant death" as it were. Now if you puncture their lungs or punch a hole in their heart they will stop completely, same with severing the spine.

However there's a great deal of places you can get shot that will result in rapidly bleeding out. But in those seconds they can still be a threat and can still cause damage.

Then of course you have people who get shot like 20 times and survive from sheer dumbass luck. One POW we took I could swear wasn't going to survive but we captured him all the same and he got patched up and went on to Guantanamo. I know quite a few guys who survived multiple center mass hits.

Myself? The bullet I took to the leg wasn't lethal nor did it stop my ability to keep shooting. And that was a .762 thru and thru. 

Something I need to say on the subject. A high callibur firearm isn't what I'm going to recommend for use against someone in your car with you. Do you want their bones exploding in a shower of shrapnel and gore because you punched a softball sized hole in them when they were 8 inches away from you?

Or would you rather punch a small hole in their chest?

Like I said I hate to be graphic but these are considerations you need to make when choosing a firearm.

I go with a smaller callibur because at point blank range that's all you need. 

This is what happens with a high callibur pistol at close range.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I like my combat 380. With no safety..


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> I like my combat 380. With no safety..


Ammo selection is something that was left out from the above post but is critical regardless of your choice of caliber.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

especially a scatter load to hit a few people


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> especially a scatter load to hit a few people


Shotguns?
If your far enough for the spread to hit a ton of people your too far away to kill a ton of people.

so I recommend shotguns for defense because shotguns lose a lot energy on distance and spread.

if you take an Ar-15 with FMJ you can shoot through most walls and the bullet is still lethal.

with a shotgun that’s not the case.

your shotgun also won’t over peenetrate and go into your neighbors house and kill your neighbor either. Really all around much less collateral damage.

Also shotguns don’t really need a lot of skill to shoot. You know what they say about horse shoes and hand grenades? Yeah close is close enough with shotguns to.

I’m 100% confident I could get someone with a face/chest full of buckshot/bird shot without my glasses on in low visibility without my eyes adjusted to the dark.


Also if you get hit with w shotgun blast your gonna need half a dozen people picking pellets out of your ass best case scenario of a glancing hit on the outer edge of the cone. So let’s say you drop a couple of shells into a home invader and he escapes? Well he’s marked with shotgun pellets and more than likely bleeding all over the damned place dropping DNA evidence.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

What i mean steve, i used to have a load for my handgun with scatter shot..i would stagger the mag . in case i was in my car and , say 3 guys were trying to get in,,1 scatter shot to do enough to scare them away.. 2nd shot . real rounds..my job was a very safe area. 
but i did shoot a few guys in my city years ago . in self defense with my 9 mm . they tryed to attack me while walking in our city..i had no choice..3 were hit..no deaths...lose my permit pending for 6 months...
they just came right at me to hurt me. i said stop..they wont not,,they had guns to..i pulled it out and shot all 3...either i shoot them or i die...buck that


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> What i mean steve, i used to have a load for my handgun with scatter shot..i would stagger the mag . in case i was in my car and , say 3 guys were trying to get in,,1 scatter shot to do enough to scare them away.. 2nd shot . real rounds..my job was a very safe area.
> but i did shoot a few guys in my city years ago . in self defense with my 9 mm . they tryed to attack me while walking in our city..i had no choice..3 were hit..no deaths...lose my permit pending for 6 months...
> they just came right at me to hurt me. i said stop..they wont not,,they had guns to..i pulled it out and shot all 3...either i shoot them or i die...buck that


You mean snake shot?

Why?

Just why?

I live in Florida and i'm not even white trash enough to hunt for squirrels.

Unless you hit someone directly in the face/eyes that snake shot isn't going to do shit. Snake shot won't penetrate denim jeans or a flannel shirt.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Got from gun store. Dont know what it was called pack of like 10 bullets


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Got from gun store. Dont know what it was called pack of like 10 bullets


If it's scatter shot in a pistol it's snake shot. Come to think of it snake shot might be a brand or a hobo name for the product in general...

heck if I know at this point. I never buy snake shot.

Regardless... if you want to make a lot of noise and not kill anyone snake shot isn't a bad idea, it also won't cause any collateral damage (or damage at all for that matter.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Steve i used it doing pizza only as a night time job in a good area...and i am guilty of so many times leaving it in a fanny pack under my seat years ago. we know all the customers. we have POS..computers...
one time a guy stole my car..i left it running...wallet in glove. cash on visor--gun under seat....cops found it 2 blocks away. told me bob your in deep shit if they shoot someone...they watched my car parked 30 minutes to catch the guy= LOSS OF CARRYING PERMIT.,..I Prayed..he would never come out..he did not..a joy rider haha. lucky day 4 bob...


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 627747


Philadelphia and Milwaukee two places you'd need to be conceal carrying regardless.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

This job is not worth doing anymore. Who wants to work in an environment where you might be put into a situation where you have to shoot someone to survive; not me. Besides, anyone of the idiots can turn around and sue you for their injuries whether it was their fault or not and Uber or Lyft will not pay for your attorney's fees.


----------



## BilboBaggamuffins (Dec 11, 2021)

Wonder if Uber deactivated him for carrying. I bet they did. F*ck Uber. I’m in NJ and carry when I Uber.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, can the purchase of a handgun be a tax write-off for a 1099 worker?


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 627747


Also ends with uber driver not having a job. Not allowed to carry a weapon when driving.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> especially a scatter load to hit a few people


Shot shells in a pistol are worse than useless in a defense situation.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Just out of curiosity, can the purchase of a handgun be a tax write-off for a 1099 worker?


Not if you are not permitted to have it on the job.
If it were you could also write off all the ammo you used at the range for work related training.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Not if you are not permitted to have it on the job.
> If it were you could also write off all the ammo you used at the range for work related training.


Well since taxes are a government thing and the government allows me to have one, I don't see why we couldn't claim it under security system😂 since when does the IRS check every companies employee policy handbook to accept or deny taxes?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I live in Florida and i'm not even white trash enough to hunt for squirrels.


Oh wait ... C'mon now 😂 I'm not even White or White trash but I do see some S.Korean people get excited when they see some dogs that is looks appetizing and they are not even look a trash. But they do eat dogs with straight faces.
Some S.East Asians like Thai , Vietnam , Philippines eats Rats. I don't know about that famous singer Billie Ellish but she does loves talk about Rats. LoL 😂
We just can't just be stereotype if someone hunts and eats squirrels are White trash . Look ? American traditional meal is Possum pie 🥧! Its using opossum meat for God crying out loud ! 😂 What about Thanks giving day Turkey dinners 🦃 ??
C'mon ! 😂🤣👍👍👍


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Well since taxes are a government thing and the government allows me to have one, I don't see why we couldn't claim it under security system😂 since when does the IRS check every companies employee policy handbook to accept or deny taxes?


IANAL. Consult your tax professional. 
Better yet, try it and let us know how that works for you.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I live in Florida and i'm not even white trash enough to hunt for squirrels.


I can tell you have never eaten a proper squirrel stew. Squirrels are yummy!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> I can tell you have never eaten a proper squirrel stew. Squirrels are yummy!
> View attachment 654586


And, the only Difference between a Rat & a Squirrel is the fuzzy tail !


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> And, the only Difference between a Rat & a Squirrel is the fuzzy tail !


Not true....diet is a big difference.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HPRohit said:


> Not true....diet is a big difference.


Rats out in the wild will live off of acorns & same things squirrels eat.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> This job is not worth doing anymore. Who wants to work in an environment where you might be put into a situation where you have to shoot someone to survive; not me. Besides, anyone of the idiots can turn around and sue you for their injuries whether it was their fault or not and Uber or Lyft will not pay for your attorney's fees.


It's never not been a dangerous job.

And there's insurance you can buy for self defense,

I get a million dollar bail bond, lost wages, legal defense, and up to 2 million in civil liability.

So Really all I have to do is shoot them and call my attorney and start cashing checks =D.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> And, the only Difference between a Rat & a Squirrel is the fuzzy tail !


Again, not true. Squirrels eat nuts and fruit. Rats eat anything. Their meats are completely different because of their diets.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I'd eat rat or squirrel if I had to do so to survive. But if I had to pick one or the other, I'd pick squirrel over rat. I've never eaten either.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Again, not true. Squirrels eat nuts and fruit. Rats eat anything. Their meats are completely different because of their diets.


I had a pet squirrel.
He would eat whatever he could get a hold of.
He LOVED cat food !
Took a month to train one of my cats not to eat him !
I even had a little leash for him. To take him for walks


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'd eat rat or squirrel if I had to do so to survive. But if I had to pick one or the other, I'd pick squirrel over rat. I've never eaten either.


Christopher Columbus & crew ate rats.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Again, not true. Squirrels eat nuts and fruit. Rats eat anything. Their meats are completely different because of their diets.


City Rats & Country Rats are DIFFERENT !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If given a choice between rat and squirrel i'll take mystery meat #4.


A fighter crashed in the south pacific. Both the pilot and the copilot were best of friends.

One day the pilot offers the copilot a few hunks of cooked meat.

"What is it?" the copilot asks.

"Wild bird, if you run across anything to trade i'll happily trade when I get the next one.

The copilot eats it and is very thankful. He promises some to the pilot.

That night the copilot gets bit by a rat and he kills it. He cooks it over the fire and the pilot walks upon him.

"What is it?" the pilot asks. The copilot can't bring himself to eat it so he offers the cooked meat to the pilot.

"Wild... boar" he replies.

"I've had my fill it would be a shame for it to go to waste" the copilot tells him. The pilot smiles and eats the 3 bites of meat.


The next day the pilot comes back with more wild bird for the copilot.

for the next 4 weeks that's how it goes, the copilot kills a rat and trades it to the pilot for a few scraps of Wild bird.


After 4 weeks they are rescued, still alive, they both lost weight but they were still alive.

On the rescue helicopter the Copilot can't live with what he did to the pilot.

"What's wrong?" the pilot asks.

"Sir.. there's something I have to admit" he replies.

"What?" the pilot asks.

"I never found any wild boar, it's been rat" he replied.

"Oh..." the pilot replied. He broke out laughing.

"what's so funny?" the copilot asked.

"I've been feeding you scorpions for 4 weeks" The pilot replied laughing.


Moral of the story?

It's less nasty when you don't know what it is.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If given a choice between rat and squirrel i'll take mystery meat #4.
> 
> 
> A fighter crashed in the south pacific. Both the pilot and the copilot were best of friends.
> ...


And BOTH LIVED to eat Steak !


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

anteetr said:


> Oh it’s not even that bad yet. The economy is still relatively good. Wait til that changes while the shelves at the food store really get bare.


Still waiting...


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Still waiting...


Considering interest rates are up a point and a half in the last month and diesel went up 75c a gallon overnight, it’s gonna continue to get worse before it gets better. There wont be any stimulus checks or funemployment this time either.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'd eat rat or squirrel if I had to do so to survive. But if I had to pick one or the other, I'd pick squirrel over rat. I've never eaten either.


Neither have I, much prefer the beavers 😎


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I've eaten many beavers before but never rat or squirrel.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Aside from CC I also have another surprise up my sleeve. Anubis inside me usually comes out and I won't even have to use CC haha. Like Anubis will take care of the threat for me. Believe me I've been attacked in downtown Minneapolis and jumped and Anubis took over. I started getting punched in downtown Minneapolis years ago by 4 thugs and all of a sudden after the first few punches, I no longer felt anymore pain and the next thing I remember is the guys were on the ground. Anubis beat them up. I was way younger that time and didn't have any taser, mace or any other protection but Anubis arrived just in the nick of time. He really likes to get let out in times that I am in danger. On my way back from Tijuana and coming through the border, I got cuffed by CBP ass agents at the San Diego border and Anubis was really trying to get out but I kept telling him "Anubis these are federal agents, please don't come out as I don't wanna do Prison" and he stayed inside me. When he comes out he takes over my body and I start looking like him, whatever powers he has makes my body morph into his.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You mean snake shot?
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


I shot some as 20 feet out of a 22lr and had a hundred penetrations of a donut box. That's not enough to go into the skin you dont think?
I woulda thought it would make a very painful bloody mess. I had my .380 staggered too with em.
Never needed to shoot anyone.
I'll tell you what though those 22lr one dropped
3 young skunks in 1 shot at 15 feet
I would trust what you think about em though
the .380 woulda been more like
you might be dead the next time


----------



## woggy9 (6 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's never not been a dangerous job.
> 
> And there's insurance you can buy for self defense,
> 
> ...


smart man


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I shot some as 20 feet out of a 22lr and had a hundred penetrations of a donut box. That's not enough to go into the skin you dont think?
> I woulda thought it would make a very painful bloody mess. I had my .380 staggered too with em.
> Never needed to shoot anyone.
> I'll tell you what though those 22lr one dropped
> ...


First off there aren’t 100 pellets in a .22 shot shell. Another issue is that a .22 shot shell in a rifled barrel spreads about 2" for every foot from the muzzle. Will be absolutely non lethal at 20 feet. 
If you are carrying .22 for defense I would strongly recommend round nose solid projectiles for at least some penetration.


----------

